# My latest carving



## carvinmark (May 10, 2008)

Blue herron, not air brushed yet. About 42" tall.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 10, 2008)

Wow.


You, sir, are one of The Great Chainsaw artists in this country!




Have you ever checked out The Bear Man?


----------



## gink595 (May 10, 2008)

You guys amaze me! I went to swap meet type thing deal last weekend, There was a guy that was craving things (bears, roosters, eagles) I spent most of time watching him! I can't believe what can be done with a chainsaw.
Great work sir, I'd love to see more of your art.


----------



## RDT (May 10, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## lumberjackchef (May 10, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!:rockn:


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 11, 2008)

Another great creation! Nice to see life-like poses that put motion into the carving.


----------



## carvinmark (May 11, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> You, sir, are one of The Great Chainsaw artists in this country!
> ...



The Bear Man is extra good!!!! Thanks for the link, and the compliment... Thanks to you all.


----------



## Adkpk (May 11, 2008)

She's a beauty, Mark.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 12, 2008)

carvinmark said:


> The Bear Man is extra good!!!! Thanks for the link, and the compliment...




Jon is a good showman, too. I've watched him take a log (maybe 14" diameter by 24 long?) and turn it into a coon looking out of a stump in about 30 minutes, while keeping up a fun patter to the crowd. 


Yeah, he's extra good, but I'd say you're in his league.


----------



## teacherman (May 16, 2008)

Nice heron, Mark.


----------



## Chainsaw Master (May 28, 2008)

Another nice sculpture Mark, keep it up..........


----------



## Stihl Gold Tech (May 29, 2008)

Your work is to be commended. I must learn how to do this...


----------



## gasman (Jul 8, 2008)

Xoote said:


> Amazing



Beautiful Heron!!


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I have been down with a few broken ribs and I can hardly hold a saw up right now. Probably won't see much new from me for a while, Dam it!!!!!:rant:


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 17, 2008)

carvinmark said:


> Thanks everyone. I have been down with a few broken ribs and I can hardly hold a saw up right now. Probably won't see much new from me for a while, Dam it!!!!!:rant:



Sorry to hear that - what the h**L happened?


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 20, 2008)

buzz sawyer said:


> Sorry to hear that - what the h**L happened?



I was in a accident in my truck last November that I ended up with some pinched nerves in my back that make my left leg turn into a noodle sometimes, and I was walking thru my house and just colapsed on a coffee table( one I made) and hit my chest on the edge..SNAP! Oh man it hurts bad. I went to the hospital and my lung is ok so I just have to give it time. I just cancelled a carving comp that I have been competing in for years. Guess I'll just watch them this year.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 20, 2008)

carvinmark said:


> I was in a accident in my truck last November that I ended up with some pinched nerves in my back that make my left leg turn into a noodle sometimes, and I was walking thru my house and just colapsed on a coffee table( one I made) and hit my chest on the edge..SNAP! Oh man it hurts bad. I went to the hospital and my lung is ok so I just have to give it time. I just cancelled a carving comp that I have been competing in for years. Guess I'll just watch them this year.



Tough one. I broke a rib sled riding a few years ago and I know what you're going through.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Aug 13, 2008)

carvinmark said:


> Blue herron, not air brushed yet. About 42" tall.



That's amazing Mark! I just ran across this thread. I'm starting to do a little accent work on some table legs right now. I can see how this can be addicting.


----------

